

Report: RIM May Abandon BB10, Adopt Windows Phone to Survive - SlipperySlope
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=25066

======
pedalpete
Seeing as BB10 shipping date keeps slipping, does anybody believe that RIM
could get Windows working on their devices earlier than they could get BB10
working?

